# Classic City Summer 2017 Athens, Georgia



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello All!

Katie Hull and myself are pleased to announce our summer competition.

The event list consists of:
Rubik's Cube (4 rounds)
2x2 Cube (4 rounds)
4x4 Cube (2 rounds)
OH (2 Rounds)
Pyraminx (2 Rounds)
Squan

The registration fee is $20 and there is a 115 person competitor limit.

We're planning on getting some awesome prizes for the winners!

Here is the WCA link:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ClassicCitySummer2017


----------

